# window screens how to remove and put back



## twinkenator (Jul 4, 2010)

I have graef tilt in windows put in and the full screens to go with them and now I need to clean the screens and can't get the screens out. there is no tabs or anything to get them out.. I have tried pushing the out but no luck.. Help?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Can you provide a picture or two? Most of them slide UP a little and then push out, or have pull-knobs to release them.

DM


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Why don't you just contact the manufacturer? Their website should have contact info, maybe even instructions.
Ron


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

from the outside look at the corners of the screen frames,on one side or the other you will see a raised plastic''nub''from the inside push on the lower side screen frame without the ''nubs'' in with your finger tips until the side with the ''nubs'' releases from the screen channel then push out


its alittle awkward and kinda hard to explain,but its fairly easy once you do it a few times


----------



## Nailer (Jun 2, 2010)

Some screens are made with compression springs on one side. Try pushing the screen to one side and see if it moves far enough for the other side to come out of it's track. Installing is the reverse. Put the spring side in the track then compress the spring to insert the other side.


----------



## twinkenator (Jul 4, 2010)

*window screens*

I big thank you to all of you.. I am a older person and just don;t have the strength I use to.. they are very hard to get in and out. I seen the guy that installed them use a tool to put the screens in and was wondering at the time what it was. But I didnt; ask.. thanks for the help it is much appreciated....:thumbsup:


----------

